

States Copy Silicon Valley's Job Engine - walkerjc
http://it-jobs.fins.com/Articles/SBB0001424053111903554904576462601442346610/Copying-Silicon-Valley-s-Job-Engine

======
michaelpinto
You know the one thing most people forget about the valley was that HP really
did well due to their government work. And in return they took that wealth and
put Stanford on the map. When you look at it that way while most Americans
started to become aware of silicon valley in the late 70s it had been in fact
in the making since World War II. So if you want your city to be a silicon
valley you need at least twenty years and a ton of hard work (and a culture of
nerds) to succeed.

